# Taug Trip a Bust



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2008)

For those who decided to skip the Taug trip this past Sunday, good move.

The weather was not bad, there was some wind and waves, but nothing unfishable. We ended up with a group of about 20 anglers, as usual, the Bandit IV was spotless, I cannot believe the amount of care that this boat gets. I fished on it last year when it was brand new and this year it still looks brand new. The boat is still super fast and a comfortable ride.

We tried a few inshore Taug spots, got our bait in the rocks but very little fish were caught.

It was great to make a few new friend and to see a bunch of old friends as well.

We cut the trip short and were back in the barn by about noon. Caption Scotty and Captain (Mate) Jerry were great, very sociable and super helpful. Captain Scotty made the call to cut the trip short as the fish certainly had bad lock jaw

The Bandit IV did give every single angler on board a 1/2 price future Taug trip. It was nice that they made the call not to waste time chasing fish that would not bite. It is just that time of year - conditions were not in our favor and the fish were super turned off. Oh well, still a fun day and we got out early to save out strength for the next time.


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice fish Esquired. Hopefully things turn out better on the next big Sea Bass Trip.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nice fish Esquired. Hopefully things turn out better on the next big Sea Bass Trip.



The next trip is in the planning sate. The Captain of the Bandit IV was really upset (more then me) that he could not take us out for sea bass. He had a long discussion with me about getting us in on a Sea Bass charter - although the Bandit IV is booked solid, he is looking into a new weekend date for us and might even kick out another charter to make room for us  

I will keep everyone informed


----------



## shamoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Every angler understands theres no guarantees in this wonderful sport of ours whether it be Salt or on the Sweet side, i know your dissapointment but hey its better than a stick in the eye. You and Jake produced some nice LMB the other day, that one fish looked like a Lucky Craft realskin :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh well theres always next time, i myself was looking foward to a good "guess who puked" story


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry the fish didn't bite for you guys, but sounds like you had a good time anyway. The dogfish fillets should be pretty good at least. 

I look forward to the next sea bass trip, I definitely want to join you guys for that one.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Every angler understands theres no guarantees in this wonderful sport of ours whether it be Salt or on the Sweet side, i know your dissapointment but hey its better than a stick in the eye.



I agree - and you know I spent a good portion of Sunday doing what I really like to do - fishing. No one 3was injured, nobody cried (well almost non one) and we all spent the day laughing until it hurt.

At one point Shizzy started just randomly setting the hook - my head would jerk each time he did that thinking that the bite had started.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow...I just woke up. I went to sleep at 6 lastnight. No fish is the story of my life, so I was not at all disappointed. Dave is right, the Bandit IV is a super clean boat and the Capt. and mate were the best over any other boat I have been on. Pfft...Dave is always taking fish pictures with fish he didn't catch, he didn't catch those dogfish, he was skunked like the majority of us


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2008)

I did so catch those dogfish - right in my cooler!

While I did not actually bring them over the side of the boat - they ended up in my possession - a catch to be sure

I am about to fry up some dog fish nuggets for lunch :lol:


----------



## little anth (Jan 14, 2008)

lol better luck next time guys


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats why I hate the salt. To much area to fish.

I'm sure you guys will do better the further out you go next time.


----------

